# Thinnest Knife Suggestions?



## datiLED (Oct 8, 2008)

I am looking for an assisted opener/flipper knife that is really thin. The information on-line for most of the knives lists the dimensions, but nowhere does it include the thickness of the handle. Sometimes, I want to carry a knife that does not feel bulky clipped in the pocket of my jeans. My Gerber FAST is 0.40" thick, and ideally I would find something around 0.25", or less. It needs to have a blade that is not longer than 3.25", and I prefer a drop point or Wharncliff style blade.

Does anyone have any suggestions that aren't going to break the bank? Maybe $60, or less? 

Thanks!


----------



## HoopleHead (Oct 8, 2008)

the best thin knife ive owned is the Benchmade 530 Mel Pardue - http://www.benchmade.com/products/product_detail.aspx?model=530

its not a flipper or AO but you can flick it open easily. blade is 3.25". different blade type than you want, this is a spear point (not double bladed). very lightweight. axis lock. $70 at knifecenter.com


----------



## BIGIRON (Oct 8, 2008)

Spyd Salt1 is 9mm. A little less than .38in. Not an AO but flips easily. I'm stumped for anything thinner in your price range unless it would be a CRKT KISS or Gerber Ridge.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 8, 2008)

Spydercos are pretty nice and thin. Check out an Endura with a wave. No flippers on spydies but they're way better anyway (Spydie fanboy here).
Another thin knife to check out is a Boker Trance. There are a couple other Chad Los Banos Bokers with a nice thin profile too.
I have a nice slener Benchmade Osborne 941 I think, they still make 940s. Again no flipper but the overall quality is worth far more than a gimmick like a flipper. (I'm a BM fanboy too)


----------



## TITAN1833 (Oct 8, 2008)

+1 on the spydies :twothumbs

Have a look also at the cold steel AK-47 ok it has no flipper,but it does have wave function and it looks thin.


----------



## HoopleHead (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah, check out the Boker Wharcom. nice small and thin with a great wharnie blade. great value knife that feel bigger in the hand than it is. manual opening.


----------



## adamlau (Oct 9, 2008)

Or the Boker Subcom F. Deployment can be a bit tricky, but it feels good, jimping in all the right places. Very little blade play out of the box. Solid lockup for a tweener. AUS-8 takes a sharp edge and cleans up fast! A few strokes at thirty degrees and you are good to go. Technically a hollow grind that rides up high like a full flat. Combo edge and ample blade height helps with both cutting and ripping chores. Hghly recommended if you are willing to practice the action.


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Oct 9, 2008)

Suggestions (my opinionated opinions):

1. Ditch the "assisted opener" idea. They're knife-newbie boy-toys, not serious/reliable-under-stress knives, and most have mediocre blade steel that won't hold an edge well.

2. HoopleHead's Benchmade 530 Pardue recommendation is excellent. Very thin knife. Very light weight. Smooth action. Thumb stud can be a tad tricky if ya have big/fat fingers. Get it in newer 154CM steel, if possible. Rumors it might be discontinued, so grab it fast. $75.

3. My all-time favorite "thin" knife: Al Mar Falcon. Great ergonomics and blade for such a slender knife. I prefer the "Talon" blade variant in PE. Good (and fast) thumb stud opener. Al Mar does old-reliable AUS8 steel better than anyone (i.e., heat treatment). Tough little (3.1") knife. Perfect (and quite comfortable) for low-profile IWB/appendix carry. Cost: $75-85, and worth it. A classic.

Don't go cheap. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Ratus (Oct 9, 2008)

dati, 

I know this unusual for CPF , but here is exactly what you asked for  the Kershaw Ken Onion Leek, Model 1660 

“…assisted opener/flipper knife…” Check.

“thin 0.25", or less” The models with the stainless steel handle is .25” on the nose. The clip adds maybe 1/8” but its outside the pocket. 

“…blade that is not longer than 3.25" It’s a under 3” 

“…Wharncliff style blade.” Yep that too.

“…not break the bank? Maybe $60, or less?” $42 ok?

and here is a YouTube video (it’s a frame lock).

I have one and like it a lot. It’s not a super heavy-duty outdoors type knife.

I’ve basically used it as general-purpose urban utility knife and sometimes like a folding paring knife. A few times to prepare a complete meal, as it was sharpest knife in a friend’s kitchen.

I’ve had it since summer’03 (it was in made dec’02) only had touch up the blade. No major resharpening. I spent about $35 for the 440a blade, the new steel is supposed to be a lot better.

I prefer the tip down carry, with a top pinch draw (the ring naturally indexes on the clip), and use my pinkie nail to sweep off the lock(if use it at all).

Hope this help, happy shopping.


----------



## nathan310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ratus said:


> dati,
> 
> I know this unusual for CPF , but here is exactly what you asked for the Kershaw Ken Onion Leek, Model 1660
> 
> ...


 
I was thinking kershaw leek too.


----------



## datiLED (Oct 9, 2008)

Excellent suggestions here guys. Thank you. :thumbsup:

I have very little knife experience, but have found that an EDC blade is a must. That has opened my eyes to the fact that I need more than one. So, I appreciate the experienced opinions.

I am going to do a bit of comparison shopping, and see if I need to raise my budget.


----------



## HoopleHead (Oct 9, 2008)

datiLED said:


> That has opened my eyes to the fact that I need more than one.


 

definitely! a knife is the #1 core item for me. 90% tool and 10% defense (as someone said). i carry a Spyderco Spin as my small user, something i can take out and use and public and not scare anyone. then i carry a larger knife (right now an Emerson HD-7, soon to be a CQC-12. was sometimes a Strider SnG or a Chris Reeve Sebenza.) for any larger tasks and SD. plus more knives in various bags and kits.

my core 3 are knife, fire and light. i use matches and bics for fire, then pair together knives and lights based on size, functionality, usage etc. makes buy either of those fun, since it means i get to buy 2 new toys each time :nana:


+1 the Kershaw Leek is a solid knife. Kershaw's AO is my favorite out of any out there right now (mass prod)


----------



## datiLED (Oct 9, 2008)

It looks like a Kershaw Leek with aluminum scales may be the thinnest knife that I will find. Now if I can find one with a funky green anodize...


----------



## BIGIRON (Oct 9, 2008)

Just checked a couple more -- Benchmade's Benchmite is 6mm (1/4"). It might be a bit small (blade 1 7/8") for you, but it's a very nice little knife and well in your price range. The SOG Blink is a little thinner than the Leek and is a good moneyclip "surprise" knife.

To me, the Leek is a little on the heavy side. In that type and size, I much prefer the SOG Twitch II (it's a little smaller and lighter). I once handled a Leek with G10 scales (or similar) that was lighter. The Salt1 is pretty much my edc because it's thin, light and tough. And yellow.


----------



## springnr (Oct 9, 2008)

Al Mar Ultralight

AG One hand CPM 154

AG One hand FeatherLite


----------



## Art Vandelay (Oct 9, 2008)

The new SOG Access card is only 3/16" thick without the clip.


----------



## HoopleHead (Oct 10, 2008)

theres a new kershaw leek with a different steel and a tanto/wharnie-ish blade

http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=KS1660TSW


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 10, 2008)

It's not an A/O, but the Spyderco Centofante III has the thinnest blade profile I've ever seen on a folding knife.


----------



## datiLED (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow... this is opening up a whole new world for me. And I thought that flashlights were expensive.   

Since I really don't have anything to compare to, I may pick up a used Leek on the CPFMP if I see one at a good price. I will need to spend some more time looking at all of the suggestions mentioned here, because it is a bit overwhelming at this point.

Thanks again! :thumbsup:


----------



## HoopleHead (Oct 10, 2008)

one more suggestion, that i use often:

knifecenter.com has a GREAT return policy. youll lose shipping both ways, but IMHO a small price to pay to get several knives in your hands to compare side by side. ill typically order 3-5 and then only keep the 1-2 i really like. definitely worthwhile if you have a bunch youre trying to decide between.

welcome to the new world!


----------



## BIGIRON (Oct 10, 2008)

Hoop, please don't do that to a merchant. Anyone in retail can tell you that a return is just about the equivalent of a total loss - the handling and restocking are time consuming and costly. Many items must be sold at a loss as "open box".

If you've done it several times, I'm surprised they haven't flagged you as a "no further returns" or other "special" customer.

Not to discourage legitimate returns that are a poor fit, defective, etc.


----------



## HoopleHead (Oct 10, 2008)

i dunno, ive been doing it regularly for several years with no probs. i do buy a lot from them though, and am always careful when handling/repacking. i wouldnt do it to a small mom n pop store type merchant, but...

i hear ya, i guess i just dont feel guilty within the context of this specific merchant.


----------



## 83Venture (Oct 10, 2008)

In AO I like the SOG Twitch II, Non-AO BOKER Trance. I have not seen one yet but I have also been considering the Kershaw 1840 Shallot but it has a 3.5 blade so is past your blade limit.


----------



## BIGIRON (Oct 10, 2008)

Glad you recognize the issue, Hoop. I spent a lifetime in retail one year and am really sensitive about that -- particularly because my trophy wife is the worst offender in the world.


----------



## UnknownVT (Oct 14, 2008)

Ratus said:


> here is exactly what you asked for the Kershaw Ken Onion Leek, Model 1660


 
Very good call.

I like the Kershaw Leek so much I have 5 of them - 4 of them are thin with the all steel frame-locks - here are my reviews on BladeForum.com (you need to be registered (free) and logged-on to see these) -

Kershaw/Ken Onion LEEK (pics)

Kershaw Rainbow Leek - a pictorial review

Black "boron" Leek 

Kershaw Composite Blade Leek


----------



## datiLED (Oct 14, 2008)

Vincent,

Those are some great pictures. Based on suggestions here and my own research, I have been leaning toward the Leek. You may have just tipped the scales. The only reason that I have not bought one yet is that I have been looking for a used G-10, or a good deal on a new one. I don't like black blades, and it seems that they are the only ones that are ever on sale.

I am also looking to pick up a smaller knife like the Twitch, or BenchMite for discrete carry.


----------



## NeonLights (Oct 14, 2008)

The best deal I've found on the standard Leek is at Amazon.com for $41.00 with free shipping. I'd prefer the G10/S30V version, but I think I'll get the regular one first to see how it feels and operates before I drop twice the amount on the upgraded one. I already have a few Kershaw knives (Boa, Chive, Scallion, Vapor) so I doubt I'll be disappointed.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0009VC9Y0/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 14, 2008)

datiLED said:


> Vincent,
> 
> Those are some great pictures. Based on suggestions here and my own research, I have been leaning toward the Leek. You may have just tipped the scales. The only reason that I have not bought one yet is that I have been looking for a used G-10, or a good deal on a new one. I don't like black blades, and it seems that they are the only ones that are ever on sale.
> 
> I am also looking to pick up a smaller knife like the Twitch, or BenchMite for discrete carry.


 
If there's a ****'s Sporting Goods store in your area, they should have both the Leek, and SOG Twitch in stock. Leek is $45 and is the 1660 model that Vincent has pictured.


----------



## datiLED (Oct 14, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> If there's a ****'s Sporting Goods store in your area, they should have both the Leek, and SOG Twitch in stock. Leek is $45 and is the 1660 model that Vincent has pictured.


 
If I take the "long way", there is a ****'s Sporting Goods on my way home from work! I need to stop in to handle the knife in person.


----------



## UnknownVT (Oct 14, 2008)

datiLED said:


> I have been looking for a used G-10, or a good deal on a new one.


 
Not to discourage you - the G10 Leek is noticably thicker than the all steel frame-locks - 





the G10 is also a liner-lock.

My review of the G10 version also over at BladeForums -

G-10 S30V Leek (matte version)

There is also another "problem" - 
the textured G10 is _VERY_ grippy -
that in of itself should be an advantage.....
_BUT_ that can cause problems making it quite difficult to use the pocket clip -
I have read posts complaining about wearing of pocket edges........


----------



## datiLED (Oct 14, 2008)

Vincent,

Thank you for the comparison shot! I was comparing the weight of the G10vs. the steel Leek, and did not really know how much thicker the G10 was. You just saved me a lot of heartache. 

Now if someone has both the Benchmade 530 Mel Pardue and a Leek, I would love to see some comparison shots of those two together. The Benchmade 530 Mel Pardue is only 2.1 ounces.

Thanks again Vincent, and to everyone who has been so kind as to offer your help here. :thumbsup:


----------



## HoopleHead (Oct 14, 2008)

ive owned both, no side by side pics, but for general carry and usage id go for the Leek. kershaw's AO is my fave, and it just feels better overall and in the hand, even though its a bit heavier. to me the 530 is a nice thin light backup knife, but not great as a "user".


----------



## HoopleHead (Oct 14, 2008)

datiLED said:


> I am also looking to pick up a smaller knife like the Twitch, or BenchMite for discrete carry.


 
i didnt really like the Twitch, not a big fan of SOG folders in general. the Kershaw Chive is a nice small knife (pretty much a small Leek), but my current small backup EDC knife is a Spyderco Spin. it would be a Spyderco Ladybug if it had a dang clip. note, im actually not a Spyderco fanboy


----------



## Art Vandelay (Oct 14, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> ...my current small backup EDC knife is a Spyderco Spin. it would be a Spyderco Ladybug if it had a dang clip....


Check out the CLB Boker Keycom. It's like a Ladybug with a clip.


----------



## HoopleHead (Oct 14, 2008)

Art Vandelay said:


> Check out the CLB Boker Keycom. It's like a Ladybug with a clip.


 

tried it, and a subcom and wharcom. as much as i like chad banos' (?) designs, just didnt do it for me. the keycom was *very* hard to open one handed, had such a tiny, misplaced thumbstud. the subcoms were a bit too thick, and although felt great in the hand again i didnt like the thumbstud, especially since it jutted out and was thicker than the handles and tended to get caught on things. had high hopes for the keycom, just not for me 

not to mention a fully serrated Ladybug absolutely rips through things, definitely more cutting power than the keycom.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Oct 14, 2008)

The Kershaw Twocan is very thin. It also has scissors.


----------



## datiLED (Oct 14, 2008)

I have looked at the Spyderco knives, but I can't get past their looks. They are not very appealing to me (though I realize that I am in the minority here). 

When I "window shop" for knives by appearance, it is clear that I have very good taste. The knives that catch my eye are usually over $100. I struggle with spending over $100 on a flashlight, so the thought of spending that much on a knife is a very difficult concept for me.


----------



## HoopleHead (Oct 14, 2008)

Art Vandelay said:


> The Kershaw Twocan is very thin. It also has scissors.


 
heh tried that one too, since i thought the scissors would be useful. same problem though - hard to open one handed, and the scissors were pretty hard to use. lots of tiny notches to open things, and the clip was a bit hard to operate. to operate the scissors you have to push down on the blades (unlike a regular scissors) and cutting a straight line through paper wasnt as easy as id hoped.

for me, a knife is a tool that i use for regular stuff, and even small stuff like opening packages and snipping threads and all that. but if it takes me longer to get it out and open it than it takes just to rip the thread off or use a key to open something, theres really no point. i want fast, easy access :thumbsup:

im definitely pretty picky though, but i have bought quite a few small knives and tested them out...


----------



## HoopleHead (Oct 14, 2008)

datiLED said:


> I have looked at the Spyderco knives, but I can't get past their looks. They are not very appealing to me (though I realize that I am in the minority here).


 
i was the same, didnt like spyderco for a long time. didnt like the looks nor the synthetic handles. but their serrations are the best ive used, bar none. so if you ever need a fully serrated edge, definitely give them a shot.

im probably over posting here but im REALLY unmotivated at work today. :sick2:


----------



## datiLED (Oct 14, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> im probably over posting here but im REALLY unmotivated at work today. :sick2:


 
I'm supposed to be studying for a hydrology course. 

BTW, Art Vandelay I love your user name... Vandelay Industries, say Vandelay Industries!


----------



## stockae92 (Oct 14, 2008)

i carry a Boker Plus Hyper in my jean's pocket 

its not open assist but its thin and you don't notice it until you need it


----------



## jzmtl (Oct 14, 2008)

I got both Leek and Centofante 3. Leek is heavier due to all steel construction, Centofante is slightly thicker and longer but feels very comfortable in hand and very light due to FRN handle and only one steel liner. If you go for leek take a look at the D2 composite blade, very good looking, but the 13c26 steel they now use in leek is also a great steel.

Be careful with leek's tip thou, it's quite fragile and I've seen broken ones from digging a hole in hard plastic in kid's toy.


----------



## datiLED (Oct 15, 2008)

OK, I finally made my choice and ordered two knives. Isn't that the CPF way?

After a lot of reading and some excellent comparison pictures, I chose the Kershaw Leek. I opted for the Kershaw 1660TSW Random Leek because the standard blade was too pointy for me. I also read about the tip breaking easily. I went ahead and got the limited edition Leek with the 14C28N Sandvik steel blade. It was about $10 more than the basic Leek, but still under my $60 budget.

I also ordered a Boker P530 Plus CLB Keycom. This will be the knife I carry when it is not really socially acceptable to carry a knife. Like when going to Church, or other places that a full size knife may be frowned upon. Who could say anything about such a cute little thing? The price was right, too. It should ride in a pocket virtually unnoticed.

Thanks again to everyone who offered up suggestions. I appreciate all of the experienced opinions. This has been a really good education, and a great entry into the new (to me) world of knives.


----------



## nbp (Oct 16, 2008)

I have both the SOG Twitch II and also the SOG Twitch XL. I love both knives. They are super thin, feel great in the hand, keep an edge pretty well, and in my opionion are very attractive. I really like their assisted open function, super smooth and fast and sturdy when locked open. And they are virtually unnoticeable clipped in a pocket, even with the XL, the largest of the Twitch line. I routinely carry that knife, and I really do forget it's even there. I don't think you'd be dissappointed with any of the knives in that line: Blink, Twitch I, II, XL; depending on the size you are looking for. Happy shopping.


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 4, 2008)

+1 to the SOG Twitch II. The only reason I don't EDC mine is that I'd fall foul of UK knife laws. Which is a terrible shame as it's one of the safest, least threatening knives I own.


----------

